

Function Currying in Scala - gongfudoi
http://www.codecommit.com/blog/scala/function-currying-in-scala

======
Shooter
Is anyone here using Scala in a production environment? We've had to start
using Java (ick) on some projects and I would love to be able to target the
JVM and use Java libraries without actually having to code in Java. Just like
a few hundred thousand other developers ;-)

I really like the looks of both Clojure and Scala, but I haven't had the
chance to experiment with either yet. Scala is obviously further along in
development...but I'm not sure if we could risk either on our project. The
Schemes on the JVM aren't production ready yet IMO, unfortunately, and Jython/
JRuby/ Groovy will also not work for us for various reasons (execution speed,
bugs, etc.)

Any words of wisdom from Scala trailblazers?

